# The StreEtdraggR



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

This is a pic from the back








Here's one of the engine bay...for now!!








A close up of the Hotshots








Representin'!!!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

nice car  engine bay looks good and clean.


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

thanx bro.


----------



## Cullam3n (Aug 22, 2003)

Not bad. 

1. I personally am not a fan of exhaust tips like that, but if you like it, and it adds hp, power to you. 

2. Headers look real clean. 

3. I think the camry in the last pic has a better chance of winning the race.  hehehe

What's in the future for this car? I'm interested. 

-PC


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

That isn't a Camry Bro, that's a 1990 Turbo Mazda 626.


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

Here's some more...








NX2000 Brake Upgrade








Mad 200 Sideview








Mad 200


----------



## Cullam3n (Aug 22, 2003)

StreEtdraggR said:


> *That isn't a Camry Bro, that's a 1990 Turbo Mazda 626. *


My fault, took a quick glance, looked like an older camry. 

Loving those wheels... what size are they? And I like those blue lugs.

Nice brakes... I want to get some drilled and/or slotted rotors, probably going to do it either before winter comes or next summer when I replace the brake pads and rotors and such. 

:thumbup: 

-PC


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

I hate those blue lug nuts, came like that when I bought the car. They are 17" and they are nice, but are too big for me. THey slow me down. As far as the Brakes go we @ SR20development have a AD22VF kit with Cross-Drilled and Slotted Rotors, Rebuilt Calipers w/ Torque Members and EBC Greenstuff Pads for $519.45 + shipping. If you wanna get a set lemme know. This was probably one of the first and best upgrades I've done so far.


PEACE
Josh


----------



## Cullam3n (Aug 22, 2003)

StreEtdraggR said:


> *I hate those blue lug nuts, came like that when I bought the car. They are 17" and they are nice, but are too big for me. THey slow me down. As far as the Brakes go we @ SR20development have a AD22VF kit with Cross-Drilled and Slotted Rotors, Rebuilt Calipers w/ Torque Members and EBC Greenstuff Pads for $519.45 + shipping. If you wanna get a set lemme know. This was probably one of the first and best upgrades I've done so far.
> 
> 
> PEACE
> Josh *


Well if you don't want them 17s, I got a sentra that will gladly take 'em. 

Thanks for the offer on the brakes, I was looking at a bit at fastbrakes and was looking at the NISMO brake it at sr20performance, $545 + shipping. The important thing is though, where I'm going to get $500+. 

-PC


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

nice....look good...take a look at mine...looks alot alike. and I have a muffler thats almost the same


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

I wish I had an SER, I would of been boosting by now..


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Very clean SE-R!

One question
Can I just get the cross-drilled & slotted rotors, and the EBC Greenstuff pads? I already have the AD22VF brakes on my Sentra, but I would really like to upgrade the rotors.

Would you happen to know a price?

Thanks!


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

makes me wanna swap to an sr


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

very clean. are you gonna go turbo?


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

yup, GTi-R BIG BOOST!!! Will have more pics of the swap when I get to it. Anyone need SR20 parts??? Check us out @ www.sr20development.com


PEACE
Josh


----------

